# digital camera not in india????



## hansraj (Dec 4, 2005)

guys i know this topic is not exactly tech topic but still there is no other place more suitable to paste this...

    i searched for the best available digital camera within a range of 10,000-11,000 and found that kodak easy share z 730 is the best available (on the net so far). But when i tried to aquire it it seems that this model has not yet made to india and i am not aware whether the online shopping sites ship to india... any possible solution to get it..
 the link provides a few details about the model

*www.digitalcamera-hq.com/easyshare-digital-cameras-ratings.html


----------



## godzi_85 (Dec 4, 2005)

you can try te cyber shot series from sony or the coolpix series from nikon.
go to jjmehta.com .. for more info. .


----------

